
Show HN: Swipe to delete done right in Android - HipstaJules
https://github.com/BelkaLab/Swiperoo/
======
on_and_off
`done right`

does not explain in any way how this solution is pertinent

forces you to use inheritance

forces you to use RelativeLayout as root

yeah, right.

------
gnurant92
Such a coool library

